# Goodwood Festival of Speed 2008 - PRESS DAY



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

The PRESS DAY for the 2008 Goodwood Festival of Speed was held on 9th April, and Nissan UK brought along an R35 GT-R. They also invited me to bring along the 1971 KPGC10 race car to join in the fun, and I was very happy to oblige.

First time that the first-generation ( C10-series ) GT-R and the latest-generation GT-R will have been seen side-by-side in the UK for sure:







Start-line photo courtesy of David Murphy:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Some nice pictures there.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Those are great shots.


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Any news on what will be on the Nissan stand - would be nice to see all the 
G35 colours together.
Hope we all get an invite like we did with the 350Z - that was a brilliant day out.:runaway:


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

what wheels have you got on the 1st-gen c10 skyline, are they rs-watanabe ? 16x9? they suit it really well


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice pics! Thank you!


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

The Festival of Speed is an amazing event. I have been ever year since it started!!!

is this a DMG black edition?

Andy


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

simply WOW!

the old skool motor still holds its own in the styling stakes.

gorgeous, and no doubt rare pics

kudos

mook


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Mmmmmm.....................so who's changing their colour to DMG now then ? :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Lovely pics Alan.
Nice to see Eric Heerema's 250 TR parked inbetween the two GT-R's.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

tuRBy said:


> what wheels have you got on the 1st-gen c10 skyline, are they rs-watanabe ? 16x9? they suit it really well


Thanks. They are R.S. Watanabe 8-spoke, type 'R' in magnesium, front 9.5j x 15 and rear 11j x 15. I was running it for the first time on Japanese-made Dunlop slicks, and it was quite lively on the high crown and undulating road surface up the hill with them being so cold.

I'd prefer to run it on 14 inch diameter wheels and tyres to be more period-correct. The wheels are not a problem to find, but good 14 inch tyres of that width are........



paul creed said:


> Nice to see Eric Heerema's 250 TR parked inbetween the two GT-R's.


Fantastic car, isn't it? Moss drove it up the hill. I was looking at it closely and the patina is just mind-boggling. I believe Mr Heerema drove it there, and drove it home again. Excellent.



On the R35 subject, I found it interesting to talk to a few people that were not naturally inclined to be impressed by the new GT-R on the reputation of the previous cars alone. I got the feeling that _this_ GT-R is being taken more seriously by true _car people_ than any other has in the past, and it really _is_ causing a bit of a stir. Hard to explain fully, but the car _does_ have enormous presence - backed up with the reputation that it has been building for its dynamics - and was not out of its depth in such illustrious company. It has star quality in spades.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Heard you was down there Alan and also the new GT-R. Great photos


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Simply fantastic !


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Imageshack seems to have lost that first image for some reason, so here it is again just in case anyone was curious:


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Great photos!!! Can't believe it's already been close to a year since the masked R35 appeared there.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Alan,

Hi there matey, I hope you're well? 
Your C10 sure looks fine, I've still to see it in hte flesh, and I'd still love to take you up on your offer!! 

Just out of interest, was you 'invited' by Goodwood or Nissan GB??


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Love the colour!! :bowdown1:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Scott said:


> Just out of interest, was you 'invited' by Goodwood or Nissan GB??


Hi Scott,
I was invited by the press department of Nissan Motors ( GB ) Ltd. 

It was nice to run the KPGC10 'uncorked' ( no decibel limit ) and in such company. Lining up for my first run, I looked in the rear-view mirror to see a Group C 'Silk Cut' Jaguar behind me......... 

Parking up at the top of the hill - ready to go back down again - I pulled up next to Jochen Mass atop a 1908 Mercedes racer. 

Such a nice, relaxed and friendly atmosphere. Great weather, amazing cars. Best day out I've had in years.


----------



## FukuFuku (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Alan, I was at the Press Day as well and have a few nice pics of your car - PM me with your address details and I'll stick them on a disc for you.

Mods/Admin, if there's anything in what I post that you don't like, please have the decency to PM me or remove the offending part of the post rather than completely deleting without any notification. Thanks. 

(I'm guessing it was my email address so I have left it out of this post)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

PS30-SB said:


> Hi Scott,
> I was invited by the press department of Nissan Motors ( GB ) Ltd.


I thought so, that was who I introduced you to at Nismo then I guess.
I remember him taking a mental note when I told him what you owned.  

It sounds like you had a great day. :thumbsup:

Just remember, if you need a pit crew for Goodwood!!  



FukuFuka, that username rings a bell.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

FukuFuku said:


> Hi Alan, I was at the Press Day as well and have a few nice pics of your car - PM me with your address details and I'll stick them on a disc for you.
> 
> Mods/Admin, if there's anything in what I post that you don't like, please have the decency to PM me or remove the offending part of the post rather than completely deleting without any notification. Thanks.
> 
> (I'm guessing it was my email address so I have left it out of this post)


You can see the reason as it's quite clearly written where your post used to be.
Your username is simply inappropriate. Please register a more acceptable name.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> You can see the reason as it's quite clearly written where your post used to be.


No mate, he can't. It's only visible to us.


----------



## FukuFuku (Oct 18, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> You can see the reason as it's quite clearly written where your post used to be.
> Your username is simply inappropriate. Please register a more acceptable name.


It's Japanese for "Lucky". If I explain it in my sig would that be acceptable? 

(As moleman said I couldn't see any reason for the deletion and thought a PM would have been forthcoming.)


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> Imageshack seems to have lost that first image for some reason, so here it is again just in case anyone was curious:


Imageshack does that quite often actually, and it's extremely annoying  
Anyways, IMHO the hakosuka looks way better than the R35. Like something maybe James May would've said; the proper old man himself next to his puberal grandson who listens to hippetyhop and likes to wear his hat on back to front.


----------

